# You would be three months today...



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Dearest Lasius~
You would be 3 months old today. You would have met your great grandmother m and all of the relatives on your grandfathers side yesterday at Xmas. You would have seen the largest tree that you likely ever would. I know it was the biggest one I ever saw. You would have been there, crying, fussing, nursing, and being the cute wonderful boy I know you are.
Today, mommy and daddy fought. All the pain of losing you has us forgetting what you taught us. Your big sister Lethia hasn't forgotten. She went straight to me and gave me hugs and kissy's. And then went to da dye. Da dye was holding you, and yoursister was so brave and so full of love. She called you by name (baby) and hugged you as she went "awww" she gave you a big snot-filled kiss becaus she's sick. She carried you into the bedroom where I was trying to hide from the world. She handed you to me. And curled up in my arms while she rested her hand on you. Da dye, mommy, and big sister all held you and kissed you, and spoke of all that we remember. We love you. Christmas will never be whole. Your sister misses you, and she would have been wonderfully gentle and caring with you. Just as you would have taught her and us so much.

We love you Lasius.

~ Momma, Da dye, and Big Sister Lethia


----------



## ~gilli~ (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

ambrose, what a beautiful sentiment for your son. i am so sorry your family is suffering so. the love you have for lasius and for eachother will help carry you through the hardest parts.

this was my second christmas without coral, and she was as present, and as missed, as last year. but the first one was harder, and i am hurting with you... our babies will always, always be with us, alive in our own lives, in our hearts.








lasius
















ambrose


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)




----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

thank you for sharing this Ambrose


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been wondering about you, Ambrose. Thanks for sharing your letter to Lasius with us. He was so lucky to have you for a Mommy.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

Baby Lasius


----------



## behr (Dec 10, 2001)

So sweet and so sad.
I feel your pain, Ambrose, and I hold a lot of hope for you and your family.
This is the due date of my second loss and there are two big sisters here who would be so in love, so in awe. I try to be thankful for what I have, but it is easier some times than others. Your story is heartbreaking, but I thank you for sharing it with us.
Beate


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

Ambrose, I felt every word of your beautiful letter to your son.

You're always on my mind, mama. You, your husband, your sweet little daughter and precious little boy. I wish I could help take the pain away


----------



## janebug (May 25, 2005)

for you and your dear one. you are loved always.


----------

